

Ask YC: What do you use for Time Tracking/Invoicing? - acrylicist

I've recently started using Harvest for this kind of stuff where before I was tracking it badly on paper (didn't really decide what was the authoritative place for this kind of data before this.)  But, I'm not happy delegating this to the network (what if the Internet's down? etc.)<p>What do you use to track time and invoice your customers?
======
thomasswift
Billable for mac. <http://www.clickablebliss.com/billable>

I like it. I have read problems about it being slow for some people with 200
clients and blah blah, but I have no problems with it.

------
acrylicist
Okay, so far, we have ClickableBliss' Billable, FreshBooks, SlimTimer and
Rescue time. Only Billable is stand-alone, the others are services that
require working Internet.

But even then, this shows me four I've never heard of before. :)

------
bayareaguy
I don't bill others this way right now but my favorite system for people who
bill me is currently <http://www.freshbooks.com>

~~~
naish
+1 for cancon.

~~~
acrylicist
I had to look that up--you're implying Candian content? :)

------
mtoledo
I used to time track using slimtimer. You can open it in firefox and change
your active task by typing ' and the name of the task, which is really handy.

Though, I started experimenting with rescuetime and saw that although the logs
weren't perfect as the ones created by slimtimer, not having to worry about
them was worth it.

So, all of my time tracking is done through rescue time now. It's a very good
tool (and yc backed if I'm not wrong).

~~~
mrtron
Lately I have had some issues with rescuetime. It seems to not track some of
my days...for example I currently have no entries for tues/weds. It could be
my laptop, my network connection, etc.

